# Bake Off!



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 27, 2014)

I do love these posts Northerner, they truely make me smile


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> I do love these posts Northerner, they truely make me smile



Laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## AlisonM (May 27, 2014)

There is something deeply disturbing about that second cake. Love it!


----------



## jalapino (May 27, 2014)

Ok is it me?...as all I can see is a blank incy wincy x in the middle of the screen?


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Ok is it me?...as all I can see is a blank incy wincy x in the middle of the screen?



I can still see it OK, perhaps try refreshing the screen.


----------



## AlisonM (May 27, 2014)

Urrgh! *Shiver*. I still see it.


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Urrgh! *Shiver*. I still see it.



Do you think those are someone's dentures in the second one?


----------



## AlisonM (May 27, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Do you think those are someone's dentures in the second one?



Certainly looks like it to me.


----------



## jalapino (May 27, 2014)

Yep got it now!!! AND OM*G!!! That is soooo flippin scary!!!


----------



## KookyCat (May 27, 2014)

That's very disturbing   I was only looking in order to avoid looking at Bates Motel on my telly box which is freaking me out.  Now I'm going to dream about hedgehogs with human teeth.....


----------



## stephknits (May 29, 2014)

My daughter loves hedgehogs, I might just have found the perfect birthday cake, although I can only take out my two front teeth, perhaps a rabbit instead?


----------



## KookyCat (May 29, 2014)

You could use those candy teeth instead, same scary effect I suspect


----------

